# Negative Wi-Fi Feedback help!



## kaylagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone left me a negative Wi-Fi feedback because we were talking about a trade, and I wasn't able to get back to her for about a day because I was feeling very under the weather. I'm very upset because of this, as I don't want people to see it and not want to trade with me. Any advice? ​


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 30, 2015)

I asked a mod for permission to send that feedback, and they allowed me to do it. I'm sorry you were feeling under the weather, but the lack of communication was extremely frustrating, especially when you were talking to other users.
If you have any questions, please PM me to address the issue privately. Thank you!


----------



## Locket (Mar 30, 2015)

Tell a mod, and they'll help! I had this happen once, I have a short term memory, and forgot. The person left me negative feedback, we did the trade, she gave me positive, I PM'd a mod to have it removed, and they did!


----------



## peppy villager (Mar 30, 2015)

contact a mod to get it taken down because they gave you negative feedback unfairly. it says *here* that feedback should only be given after in-game interactions, which you obviously didn't have.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 30, 2015)

Get it taken off. Some people don't understand that things happen. Pm Kaiaa


----------



## Murray (Mar 30, 2015)

Not all negative feedback needs to be taken down, sometimes you just have to take it and learn from it.

And no, feedback can also be given from a lack of in-game trading (which is what appears to be the situation). It's kinda dumb tbh how everyone instantly assumes that the presence of any negative feedback is the result of a mistake or someone being unfair...


----------



## Meadows (Mar 30, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Get it taken off. Some people don't understand that things happen. Pm Kaiaa



Kaiaa is the only good mod!


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 30, 2015)

Report it! When you report things all the mods see it but it takes them a longer time to get to PMS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

You left them an unfair WIFI rating back so really you pretty much worsened the problem! If you just reported it you wouldn't get in trouble but now YOU left a unfair rating back!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 30, 2015)

I swear you're only allowed to leave negative feedback if you've actually *played* with the player?

The entire point of the wifi feedback tool is to root out the unsafe/annoying players so that we have a preconceived warning of what they might do. Surely leaving feedback for someone on the basis of a hypothetical trade is abusing the tool?


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 30, 2015)

Feedback System
General Principles
The feedback system is used on The Bell Tree for Animal Crossing online gameplay, Animal Crossing transactions, and forum bell transactions. Feedback should only be given for legitimate reasons.* A negative rating should not be made as a response to feedback itself*. _Illegitimate ratings can be reported to the moderators and abuse of the feedback system may result in suspension._

You broke the rule....


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 30, 2015)

Kaygurl said:


> Feedback System
> General Principles
> The feedback system is used on The Bell Tree for Animal Crossing online gameplay, Animal Crossing transactions, and forum bell transactions. Feedback should only be given for legitimate reasons.* A negative rating should not be made as a response to feedback itself*. Illegitimate ratings can be reported to the moderators and abuse of the feedback system may result in suspension.
> 
> You broke the rule....



Agreed. Leaving her negative feedback as a response to getting it wasn't the appropriate thing to do.

I also thing that despite this, Kayla's negative feedback she received should be removed, since giving someone neg feedback because they didn't message you back is illegitimate and frankly a bit immature.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 30, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I swear you're only allowed to leave negative feedback if you've actually *played* with the player?
> 
> The entire point of the wifi feedback tool is to root out the unsafe/annoying players so that we have a preconceived warning of what they might do. Surely leaving feedback for someone on the basis of a hypothetical trade is abusing the tool?



I thought the same thing. It'd be good if a mod could clarify the situation...


----------



## Murray (Mar 30, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Agreed. Leaving her negative feedback as a response to getting it wasn't the appropriate thing to do.
> 
> I also thing that despite this, Kayla's negative feedback she received should be removed, since giving someone neg feedback because they didn't message you back is illegitimate and frankly a bit immature.



For example, in an auction if someone wins and then doesn't communicate in any way to the auctioneer thus not paying for/collecting the goods, it is legitimate to give them a negative wifi rating even though they haven't actually played together. I see this as a similar situation.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 30, 2015)

Murray said:


> For example, in an auction if someone wins and then doesn't communicate in any way to the auctioneer thus not paying for/collecting the goods, it is legitimate to give them a negative wifi rating even though they haven't actually played together. I see this as a similar situation.



I looked through the rules and didn't see anything related to this.


----------



## Murray (Mar 30, 2015)

Kaygurl said:


> I looked through the rules and didn't see anything related to this.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76645-Guidelines-for-Animal-Crossing-Online


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh thanks! This is for everyone *When hosting an auction for your items or moving villagers, you must follow through with the sale unless you explicitly stated that the auction results are subject to be changed. Otherwise, the auction winner may give the host negative feedback for failing to complete the sale. The auction winner may also receive negative feedback if he or she fails to follow through with the purchase. Include as many rules with your auction as you feel fit, such as starting bid price, time limit, and bidding increments.
*


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 30, 2015)

Feedback should be used for transactions that go wrong too.  The rule says don't use it as a "response," referring to a response to other feedback.

That being said, I removed both feedbacks as it looks like it was made out of impatience.


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Feedback should be used for transactions that go wrong too.  The rule says don't use it as a "response," referring to a response to other feedback.
> 
> That being said, I removed both feedbacks as it looks like it was made out of impatience.



Thanks, I'm sorry for leaving the negative feedback for them as well. I thought that's what you should do, but I see how it's wrong now. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2015)

damn i can smell the dictatorship from over here


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 31, 2015)

leeaboo said:


> I asked a mod for permission to send that feedback, and they allowed me to do it. I'm sorry you were feeling under the weather, but the lack of communication was extremely frustrating, especially when you were talking to other users.
> If you have any questions, please PM me to address the issue privately. Thank you!



Do you not understand that people have lives or they get busy or too sick in this case to go online and play a video game? She was probably going to get back to you when she was feeling better. If you had been patient, you would have gotten your trade.

Life isn't all about Animal Crossing.


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 31, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Do you not understand that people have lives or they get busy or too sick in this case to go online and play a video game? She was probably going to get back to you when she was feeling better. If you had been patient, you would have gotten your trade.
> 
> Life isn't all about Animal Crossing.



She could've at least told that she wasn't able to trade.


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 31, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Do you not understand that people have lives or they get busy or too sick in this case to go online and play a video game? She was probably going to get back to you when she was feeling better. If you had been patient, you would have gotten your trade.
> 
> Life isn't all about Animal Crossing.



The issue was that she did not tell me in any way that she was ill or unable to trade (actually, she told me she would be right back and then would message me when she returned). She ignored all my pms, vms and posts I made in the original thread while still making trades with other individuals during this time. If she had managed to contact me at all, I would have been completely willing to wait! You cannot tell someone that you will return trade with them and then ignore them and continue to do things with other people lmao

In addition, I would like to remind everyone that I first asked a mod before I sent in a negative rating. Since this, the other person had not offered in any way to continue the trade. It is rude to ignore others without reason, and I was convinced by this time that the other person was backing out of a trade that I had spent time preparing for. I'm sorry that some people believe that this was   due to me being hostile / impatient, but please do not make assumptions based on one side of the story.


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

leeaboo said:


> The issue was that she did not tell me in any way that she was ill or unable to trade (actually, she told me she would be right back and then would message me when she returned). She ignored all my pms, vms and posts I made in the original thread while still making trades with other individuals during this time. If she had managed to contact me at all, I would have been completely willing to wait! You cannot tell someone that you will return trade with them and then ignore them and continue to do things with other people lmao
> 
> In addition, I would like to remind everyone that I first asked a mod before I sent in a negative rating. Since this, the other person had not offered in any way to continue the trade. It is rude to ignore others without reason, and I was convinced by this time that the other person was backing out of a trade that I had spent time preparing for. I'm sorry that some people believe that this was   due to me being hostile / impatient, but please do not make assumptions based on one side of the story.



I told you I couldn't respond to PMs and VMs due to being on mobile. I could only see threads, and you didn't make any posts on my thread. I told you I would tell you when I was able to trade, I wasn't "ignoring you without reason". A negative rating was completely unnecessary. Also, you only gave me like a day to get back to you. As it says in my thread, things happen and I am not able to be on sometimes. I was actually at school for a lot of the time, actually, I go to college seven days a week. I'm sorry my schedule doesn't work out for you, I'll be sure to not attempt to trade with you in the future. I'm also sorry getting on this website is not one of my first priorities, as I do have a lot of other things in life I need to do/worry about. I really don't want to continue this any longer, the issue has been resolved. I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 31, 2015)

kayla u have to remember that when u agree to a sale on the bell tree forums to exchange animal crossing new leaf goods on ur 3ds, this becomes your number one priority in life. Nothing else matters.

Heck, you should have told her in person that you were sick so she would understand.

(this is sarcasm, btw)


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 31, 2015)

I can see where leeaboo stands.
If it was a big order, it is frustrating to take the time into getting it ready for someone, to then disappear for a while and have to place them back down somewhere else as you have other orders to fulfill. It has happened to me a few times, but I just let it go and go on with my day and orders I have.
But do take into consideration of their life as well. I'm sure they have stuff to do as well and being unresponsive is delaying that for them. They wasted their time setting up your order and waiting for you. A more clear heads up is always best so they know not to stay on afraid if they leave for a few minutes, they'll miss their chance to trade with you.
You also can't say that you can't VM/PM people when they had VM'd you before someone else and while you ignored leeaboo, you answered someone else's VM that they sent minutes later. So to use that as an excuse isn't logical. If you can't receive them, make it well known, so people don't expect answers from you around then. And if they miss it, let them know to be more aware of that situation.

On a side note, I can see where they think you're unreliable and decided to leave a *-* feedback. As I sent you a PM about Fang yesterday and while you answer others, I, to this minute, haven't received a reply. You were lurking for him, so if you found him elsewhere it'd be nice to tell me on my thread or somewhere so I could have known not to wait to post him or if even still interested in him.
This isn't about this subject though.

If they asked a mod and they said yes, then you may have done as leeaboo asked and PM'd them and possibly form a group msg with the mod to explain each other's side to formally resolve it.

Something for everyone to consider. Don't waste time getting an order set unless they reply that they can trade now. That way your time isn't wasted because of another's inactivity for whatever reason.
Don't accept to make a trade if you're unsure you can receive it right then or at the time stated.
And if something goes wrong, find a way to talk to them and resolve it before leaving a review. If things go sour and the trader or tradee are unwilling to complete the trade for illegitimate reasons, leave your negative rating and be on your way. If they have a mod change it, just hope some ppl saw it before it was taken down, to help those ppl from encountering the same disappointment.
Don't take this site and game too seriously, as it may be important in your life to socialize or achieve your AC goals, don't let it take over your life and get upset when something doesn't fall through. S*** happens, and sometimes it's uncontrollable, so learn from it and move on.
BTF and this community is an amazing site, don't let other ppl's lives and situations ruin that experience for you. Enjoy what you can, and let go of what can't be helped.


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> On a side note, I can see where they think you're unreliable and decided to leave a *-* feedback. As I sent you a PM about Fang yesterday and while you answer others, I, to this minute, haven't received a reply. You were lurking for him, so if you found him elsewhere it'd be nice to tell me on my thread or somewhere so I could have known not to wait to post him or if even still interested in him.
> This isn't about this subject though.



I honestly did not think that you telling me that you were getting Fang, and that if I wanted to reserve him you to let you know, required a response. I'm sorry about that. I'm still pretty new to this site myself, I'll keep stuff like that in mind for the future.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 31, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I honestly did not think that you telling me that you were getting Fang, and that if I wanted to reserve him you to let you know, required a response. I'm sorry about that. I'm still pretty new to this site myself, I'll keep stuff like that in mind for the future.



No, that was fine, that was purely a heads up so you'd know. I'm not quite sure what lurking does in cycle threads, but I assumed that if you lurked you would be able to have an extra heads up.
I sent another PM letting you know I got him and I'd give you 2 hours to have a chance to reserve him before I post him in the thread and possibly taken by someone else. I suppose it doesn't require a response, but I'm sure one would be good, especially if delaying something just for you.
Please don't take what I say in a rude way, just some ppl rely on answers to make sure they're being fair.
I didn't make it into a big deal because I know he's Tier 1 and will eventually find a good home. It is nice to consider what others are doing for you though ^^

If you got him elsewhere, I'm glad you were able to get one step closer to getting all your dreamies. And good luck on getting Merengue as well ~


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 1, 2015)

I can see where this person was coming from though. Sometimes you arrange to make a trade with someone and it can get really annoying when they just don't reply back to you so you're sat there waiting. Just remember it doesn't take long to send a quick pm/vm to let them know what's going on. People won't be annoyed that way.


----------

